# philsky49



## philsky49 (Sep 8, 2015)

I just joined and have been reading some of the posts. seems like positive feedback and good information. i am currently working on a 2001 carolina skiff flat bottoms 17 6 I found out after buying a bimini top that the 6 means it is 65 inches wide. not like the 80 inch top i got. any way ive been poking around patching some screw holes and such and getting ready to install a new fish finder. that has just about stopped since i pulled one of the old fish finder transducer out and got a stream of water.. Ive been doing a lot of reading since then. 
question.. does anyone know if the 2001 series of carolina skiff have any wood included in its structure?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome philsky...

Cant confirm but look in the screw hole from the transducer. I am pretty sure there is none anywhere else. Maybe just transom but I am not 100% positive.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Phil! Post your q's in the boat yard or general section and you'll get a better response!

I'll take a Mule Kick Bloody Mary please!


----------

